# Need help to get wireless signal where I want it.



## Black Panther (Nov 23, 2008)

Dad's router and main pc is at point A. I want to connect using laptop's wifi from point B but I don't get any signal.
I only get the signal (and a very strong one at that) if I go to point C. However that's not practical because it's on the roof & exposed to the weather!

I don't get a signal neither if I put the laptop on the window-sill under point C.

My guess is that the signal isn't passing because of the thick wall and lots of soil/earth because of the slope...

I do get a signal if I stand near the window, and hold the laptop outside with both hands outstretched as to get very near point C but that's obviously not practical either...

What I want is to get the wifi signal next to the window, so that I can put a desk near the window and stay with the laptop there. Or get the signal so that I can use it from the desk at the bottom floor. Either way it makes no difference for me as long as I get the signal indoors.

I've read about cantennas and the like, but I'm not sure whether they'll apply in my case since the signal is very strong outside, I don't really need to boost it but just 'turn' it round a corner.
Another problem to using a cantenna is that my laptop's got an internal Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN which has got nowhere in which to plug an external antenna.

I wouldn't want to spend a fortune to get this working, not more than €70 preferably but I do need guidance as to what I might need to buy please!

Oh and I've got an Infosmart INAP88 802.11b Wireless LAN Access Point  which I can use, if it is possible to use it in my case?

Is it possible for me to connect wireless this way -

Laptop wifi -- Infosmart -- Dad's router -- Internet?

If yes, do I have to connect the Infosmart with ethernet cable to my laptop or will the lappie's wifi connect to the Infosmart?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry I don't know much about wireless networking.. but some kind of outside antenna system that you could mount on the roof?  This is probably overkill,  but something like this?:http://www.wirelessnetworkproducts.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1899
I'd like to play with it!  50km range....


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 23, 2008)

I suggest you set up a relay station for the wireless, I know that it's possible to do it with radios so it should work, however I don't know what hardware is needed + to do it with radios you're talking about £600 worth of kit to do it, sorry. Otherwise I'd suggest trying the router on the window sill and if the signal is ok from there but if it's hard wired into your dad's PC you may have to fit a wireless card, sorry I can't be more helpful.
It's called a wireless repeater, not a relay or anything.
http://www.ezlan.net/Distance.html
That might help with setting it up as a repeater.
Obviously, the repeater should be located on the top of the roof in some type of weatherproof container, not entirely sure what would be appropriate here, that's for you to decide.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 24, 2008)

Is it possible to connect the Infosmart WAP (wired or wireless) to my laptop so I use it's antenna instead of the one built in my laptop?

I'm asking because there's no way I can connect an external antenna to my laptop, but I can connect an external antenna to the WAP.

The thing is that I've tried connecting the wap to my wifi... it's as if I'm connecting nothing. The 'power' and 'active' lights on the wap light up but the 'link' light doesn't.

I think I'm missing out something here? I mean this is a WAP not a Router...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 24, 2008)

Again,  not too sure here,  but I think you'd need a wireless router to connect to your laptop,  then connect an external solution to the router....


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 24, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Again,  not too sure here,  but I think you'd need a wireless router to connect to your laptop,  then connect an external solution to the router....



Or, put the WAP outside at position C?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 24, 2008)

OK Here's an update on what I did so far.
I'll be trying to use the stuff I have before buying new things.

The Infosmart WAP: I got a 5V adapter for it, and downloaded the software. Installed it on laptop. Pressed the reset button on WAP.

When I try to run the AP configuration software (on laptop w/Vista) I get a message "Cannot create class factory 2, CoInitialize() must be called first" and "Cannot create Manager" (Manager is the name of the software).
So I attempted to ping it and I get "host unreachable". (I put the MAC address, IP and everything as it should).

I couldn't get the AP configuration software to run on Vista, even in XP compatibility mode. I realized this was probably a Vista problem because I installed same software on desktop pc with XP and it worked.

However I am not sure if I'm expecting a miracle to configure the WAP using desktop  I connected WAP with ethernet cable to desktop's ethernet port. I obviously can't search for the WAP with wireless since I got no wireless on desktop. (Got wireless on laptop but then there's the Vista issue).
On desktop, although the configuration software worked, the pc still couldn't find WAP even though it was connected by ethernet cable. (Should it have found it?) Also I got the same error if I tried to ping it.

Tomorrow I'll try to configure WAP using dad's laptop - since it's got both wireless and XP.
I guess my laptop should still find it if I configure it on another pc? 

Doh...


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 24, 2008)

The only way its going to work is with a "Network Repeater"  http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-network-repeater.htm

I know you want to get a super miracle "brainiac" solution to your problem without spending money   (we all do). But with your situation, 1. Its going to be more pain that its worth. 2. Its going to be SUPER slow. Thats my advice to you.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for the link and everything. Lol I'm not wanting to get a miracle really - I understand a big zero in networking, never ever tried to setup one let alone tweak one, so I might be posting stupid stuff! 

I just thought that maybe putting it this way: pc>router>wap>laptop in that way the wap would be acting like a repeater? 

Anyway I'll check your link, however I think a repeater has to be plugged into something or will it be totally wireless (except for power) because my laptop hasn't got a socket for antenna.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 24, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Thank you for the link and everything. Lol I'm not wanting to get a miracle really - I understand a big zero in networking, never ever tried to setup one let alone tweak one, so I might be posting stupid stuff!
> 
> I just thought that maybe putting it this way: pc>router>wap>laptop in that way the wap would be acting like a repeater?
> 
> Anyway I'll check your link, however I think a repeater has to be plugged into something or will it be totally wireless (except for power) because my laptop hasn't got a socket for antenna.



The repeater is independent. What it does is if you mount it at point "C", it will take that signal, then repeat it inside of a new broadcasting zone. So you would have a "full" signal down in your house at the bottom from your dads original broadcast. But its not going to be lightening fast  but it will work at suitable speeds.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks! That's ideal then!
I'll just search now, Scan (Malta) doesn't have them on their site, so probably I'll have to search for someone in Europe who ships...

I shouldn't be needing something which breaks the bank, it's only a very small distance which I want it to 'boost'.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 24, 2008)

Could you not run an ethernet cable down to where you are and use the WAP you have to get wireless. Probably not the best solution, but it'll be cheap.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2008)

wireless repeaters only work with no security, or in WEP (easy to crack) as an FYI.

i too would suggest just running a cable, i've messed around with this stuff for years and its been quite a pain in the ass every time i've had to deal with repeaters or wireless bridges.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 25, 2008)

lol dude just get a little antenna with a little bit of cable!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> lol dude just get a little antenna with a little bit of cable!



psst, panther isnt a dude.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 25, 2008)

oops sorry

except i always refered to girls as dude too? hmm im from california originaly maybe thats why.


----------



## wiak (Nov 25, 2008)

get a D-Link DIR-655 11n router with a D-Link DWA-140 or DWA-160  and your will have signal many meters away

11b is crap compared to 11n

DIR-655 in WPA2-AES and 11g/n = win


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 25, 2008)

i would recommend a relay wireless station, and put it by the window in the C area. In theory it should allow you to go to your lappy.

if the distance between A and B is more then 20 or 30 feel you might need a decent HQ relay switch. athough it might be just as easy to run a Cat5 or cat 6 cable from one house to the other.

They have small wall mountable units i saw at best buy a while ago, however i think you should have a full one, that is an area im not aquainted with.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 25, 2008)

How about getting a wireless card (the laptop version that goes in that little slot, lol, cant remember the name of it) with a socket for an external antenna. Buffalo do a high gain antenna, not sure how long the cable is though.


----------



## dna1x (Nov 28, 2008)

*Repeaters suck*

In order for a repeater to work, it has to be the same brand(linksys, dlink) as the ap/router and use the same wifi standard(a, b, g, n) and flavor(extreme g, turbo n, boring b+).  Don't mix and match because the tech support will only laugh and hang up on you.  

If you can place your repeater so that it has a direct line of sight with the ap/router and your laptop has a direct line of sight to the repeater then it may be a good solution.  If not, then there are better ways to spend your time and money.


----------

